# first scan



## pinkemz (Apr 17, 2011)

How soon did you get your first scan? I cant get hold of my community midwife yet or my specialist diabetic midwife at the hospital havent evenb met them yet. Got easter holidays now so going to make it my mission to chase them up 2moz every hour until i talk to them ha ha


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 17, 2011)

I had one at 6 weeks or was it 8, i cant remeber, looked nothing like a baby so think it was 6. Us Daibetics sometimes get to have then early, depends where you live. 

Try your best tomorrow. Fingers crossed you get somewhere.

I leanrt to take change for photos everytime after that because they didnt always tell me i was going to have one. Oh and take lots of water too just incase.

xx


----------



## MrsCLH (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi emz

I had a scan at 6 weeks but wished I hadn't. It was much too early to see anything and I had a very negative sonographer who pretty much told me my pregnancy didn't look viable but they wouldn't confirm a mc until 7 weeks so I had to wait a horrible week of not knowing before I went for another scan expecting them to confirm I had lost the baby - when I saw the little heart beating away I cried with joy!!

I then had a scan at 9 weeks and again at 14, next scan at 20 weeks.

I think its different everywhere, sugarfreerach for instance didn't have her first scan until 12 weeks, same as a non-diabetic.

xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 18, 2011)

See i think i was 6 and 2 days and you could just make out the heartbeat.

It was bad how they treated you, should have worded it better. The worry alone couldnt have helped.

It is a bot too early, doesnt look anything like a baby even though to you in your head you think it should do, freaked me out and i knew all was ok. xx


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 19, 2011)

got an appointment on the 27th next wednesday so hopfully will have a scan then.


----------



## MrsCLH (Apr 19, 2011)

Hope I didn't sound like I was being all doom and gloom! You'll be a fair bit past 6 weeks by then won't you pinkemz? You can make out a heartbeat on the screen, its like a little pulsing jelly bean  So reassuring when you finally get to see it. You will have to let us know how you get on xx


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 19, 2011)

no you wernt at all i just cant believe how you were treated. By then i will be just over 7 weeks I THINK ha ha i got one hell of a bump already ha ha not going to be able to hide this pregnancy for much longer i dont think xxxx


----------



## newbs (Apr 19, 2011)

I had a scan at 7 weeks with both my pregnancies - had to have an internal scan to get heartbeat with youngest but it was fine.  Hope you get your scan next week


----------



## Laura22 (Apr 19, 2011)

I was technically 5 weeks and 5 days but the scan showed I was 6 weeks and 5 days. Was amazing to see Imogen as a little jellybean! I was secretly crying the whole way through (tried not to make it too obvious that that was our baby growing in me. It felt so weird when I first saw the screen)


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 19, 2011)

hi i had the first one at 4-5 weeks then one the week after and another one after that then the one at 12 weeks


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 20, 2011)

I had a scan at 5 weeks cause they thought I was 7 (going by dates) and I saw a heartbeat after an internal scan, then again at 7 weeks for dating then again at 12 weeks, 20 weeks, 30 weeks growth scan and next scan at 37 weeks again for growth. xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh and after 28 they where every 2 weeks for growth scans xx


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 21, 2011)

hi girls,
I spoke to the midwife on the phone today that i will be seeing next wednesday and i asked if i will be having my scan because the other midwife said i would be and she said NO its too early and that i will have a scan after 8 weeks next wednesday i will be 7 weeks and 3 days. She said they have a back log of people waiting for scans that really need them because of the bank holiday. I am gutted had my heart set on it now. I suppose it will be a general chat now next week.


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 21, 2011)

We saw a midwife at 6 weeks, they complete all the questions about you and the dads family history, and talk to you about things like tests needed and so on. It will be clearer at 8 so try to see the plus side.

xxx


----------



## Mel Dodd (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum, so just wanted to introduce myself. I'm about 11 weeks pregnant and had my first scan this week. Had to ring up myself to book the appointment and left early after the scan before seeing the doctor and diabetes nurse!! Don't have too full a bladder - mine was way too large! They also do a blood test, check your blood pressure, weigh you and measure your height. I've got to go back next Tuesday to see the doctors! Whoops! The diabetes nurse I\m in contact with has been great. Suddenly kept getting lots of  bad hypos recently and she's told me that its usual for a dip in hormones at abot 10 to 12 weeks, so need for insulin drops. The one thing putting me off getting pregnant was the hard work involved with keeping your sugar levels tightly controlled. Fingers crossed I'm on the right track now. Still getting a few odd highs, but generally not too bad. Can't wait to start telling people after next week!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2011)

Mel Dodd said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum, so just wanted to introduce myself. ..



Hi Mel, just wanted to congratulate you and welcome you to the forum


----------



## margie (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your pregnancy.


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome. I remember that feeling, its worse the longer you have known : )

Oh and congratulations, any questions fire away  xx


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 23, 2011)

congrats mel. Bet it was amazing feeling when you had that scan. I cant wait to have mine


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi mine was @ 7 weeks, which was bad because I had to wait and wonder for 2 weeks before I got to see the pulsating 'jelly bean' (to nick that brilliant imagery), but good because there was a clear picture by then


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 26, 2011)

Lizzzie said:


> Hi mine was @ 7 weeks, which was bad because I had to wait and wonder for 2 weeks before I got to see the pulsating 'jelly bean' (to nick that brilliant imagery), but good because there was a clear picture by then



lol my bump was called Jellybean till we found out it was a girl =) xx


----------



## MrsCLH (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Mel, congratulations and welcome to the forum!

pinkemz, after 8 weeks is a good time to have a scan as I'm pretty sure they can give you a more accurate due date by then.

xx


----------

